# Have You Ever Tried to Turn Fir? Any Luck?



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally decided to give it a try since I have tons of it on the burn pile. It's a very soft wood for those that aren't familiar. I successfully turned a bowl, but not sure it was worth my time. Do you have any pics of yours?

I did make a video, if you care to watch:


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Most of the time, unless you are building a house it should be called Fur, but hey it's low cost, which makes it almost perfect for trial runs, mock ups, and stuff like that. I've never tried turning it, but can imagine the challenges, because I have used a lot of it elsewhere.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You probably got lucky with a piece of fir that was more dense than normal.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

No Luck,
Hair just goes everywhere. :>/


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once, long ago, tried making a fireplace bellows like this one,









but of fir. It flew apart as I turned it. Went back to hardwoods.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

The cat won't stay on the lathe, so I don't know. ;>)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> The cat won t stay on the lathe, so I don t know. ;>)
> 
> - Jimbo4


Your not doing it right.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

have you tried lifting it's tail?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't catch him !


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I can t catch him !
> 
> - Jimbo4


That's because he knows where you are going to put the live center.
You have to keep it covered until the last minute.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

There's fir then there's fir. The crappy third growth stuff with 1/2" thick growth rings at the lumberyard isn't good for much other than framing. If you get some nice clear old growth wood, or even decent second growth with tighter rings, it's like working with a whole different species.

I think that's the first fir bowl I've seen. nice work.
Rodney


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> There s fir then there s fir. The crappy third growth stuff with 1/2" thick growth rings at the lumberyard isn t good for much other than framing. If you get some nice clear old growth wood, or even decent second growth with tighter rings, it s like working with a whole different species.
> 
> I think that s the first fir bowl I ve seen. nice work.
> Rodney
> ...


Hey, Rodney, I'm just up the street from you here in Piece County! Yes, I agree, old growth would be much more preferable. I do have some standing old growth here on the property, but mostly what falls down is the younger stuff and that's what I'm dealing with. I think next time, I'm going to torch it a little to try to bring out the grain.
Thanks for your comment!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I caught him but, for some reason, I look like I've been some kind of a cat fight.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I turn 2x's and what not. Too, I turn pine from our pine tree, which blowed down, and cedar or redwood from 2x's..


----------

